

Show HN: Hikesmith, an app for hike navigation - jamesdhutton
http://www.hikesmith.com

======
jamesdhutton
If you like hiking and you have an iPhone, then you might like hikesmith. Mail
me at support@hikesmith.com mentioning HN and I'll give you a free week's
subscription to the offline maps feature, in return for your (constructive)
feedback.

